# înv



## Bântuit

Bună ziua ,

iarăşi (*înv*)

La ce se referă abrevierea  aceasta ?

Mulţumesc pentru ajutorul vostru.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

Care este contextul?


----------



## Bântuit

Este " iarăşi (*înv*) ".


----------



## farscape

Abreviere folosită curent în dicţionare: *înv*echit(ă).

Check the opening pages for the full list.

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Bună Farscape ,

Mulţumesc pentru ajutorul tău.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

Chiar dacă dicţionarul pe care l-ai consultat tu spune că e formă învechită, "iarăşi" se foloseşte destul de des in limbajul cotidian.


----------



## Bântuit

Aşadar , trebuie să nu am încredere în materie de arhaism şi neologism ,

Fiindcă se poate schimbă potrivită regiunilor.


----------



## stormzor

Exact ! învechit 





Bântuit said:


> Este " iarăşi (inv) ".


----------



## misadro

_Iarăşi _.. este uzual. 
Nu este regional, nu este arhaic, nu este „Înv.” (învechit) ...


----------



## farscape

Discuția asta s-a terminat prin 2009 oameni buni 


Best,



.


----------

